

Install a million linux games in one click - refik
http://www.dedoimedo.com/games/linux-million-games.html

======
pbhjpbhj
They mean "once you've opened a package app (in this case designed for games)
and chosen your game then it's a one click install per game". Not quite
revolutionary though it's nice to see reports someone trying to innovate in
the app install space for linux.

TBH I'd have thought having apt-url installed and going to a site like
<http://playdeb.net> would be equivalent.

The reviewd djl and gamestore do _a priori_ look good "niche" package managers
though.

